# Virus's Issues, Help!



## Lionheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to know the best wat to tackle around a virus, you see I haven't had any virus's in a long time so kinda rusty, I do scan now and again but its not my computer anyways, its my sisters new laptop, and she's having issue's with it, she's using avast, the free version, and Avast detects it but the virus wont let her do anything, pop ups keep on coming up and she cant use anything, especially net browsers!!

She was able to find out wat they are called....

wuauclt.exe
JS: FakeWarn- C [Trj]
Antispywaresoft

thats wat they are called apparently

I was thinking of putting latest version of Avast onto my flash drive and running it from that but I know the flash drive will probably get infected too, I dont have any spare blank CD's lying around to use...

Wat would you guys recommend


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

Malwarebytes.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2010)

Malwarebytes is free and should fix it up. Also give Spybot S&D a run. 

Malwarebytes: http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Spybot S&D: http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy shit, thanx for the split second responses


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

SpybotS&D is good as well, but i find it takes multiple runs to get all the crap off.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 3, 2010)

sounds like some crackware crapola and malwarebytes is your best Friend on this normally.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 3, 2010)

You could also try to look for the exe and give it a good shift+delete for me .


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok thanx for the helps guys, I use those 2 AV programs, cheers. 

Another thing, didn't want to start another thread over sumthing small, but now its my brothers laptop having a little issue now, he's also using Avast but sum version I've never seen before but I don't think has anything to do with virus's, he uses a wireless USB receiver for the net and everytime he plugs it in the USB slot, about 4 secs later the computer just freezes not sure why it does this, the usb wireless adaptor is a netgear brand, so not sure if you's have heard of it, I was thinking maybe the adaptor is dead or had it, I've just tried 3 different computers and yeah, my computer detects it but doesnt work, another computer doesnt even detect it and my bro's laptop just freezes like a little bitch


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok my sister just tried to use both Malwarebytes & Spybot S&D and installed it, and she said it wont work, a message or erro pops up and says, sorry we cant execute this program right now or some shit like that, was thinking should i run it from a flash drive instead


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 4, 2010)

Try going into safe mode and looking for the exe and kill it good (also run regedit and clearing anything that looks suspicious in the autoexec places).

This sounds strangely familiar to what happened on one of the school computers I was on a week or to ago.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 4, 2010)

first start the laptop up in safe mode 
then it should install, run it and come back with what it says

and if and only if you know what your doing, after you run malware bytes you might need to tickle the threads out of the registry (i'e remove the exe files name)as some malware is a beggar to get shut of

edit hellrazor beat me to it 
you could try a flash drive but i doubt it would help, plus your likely to infect the drive

just run the exe of malware bytes in safe mode let it do it's job then rescan 
i advise not being connected to the web at first though ,then after it's killed it connect to the web and do an update


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanx heaps guys, I appreciate the help


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 4, 2010)

this page may or may not help http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=38629


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 5, 2010)

When you get tired of fighting viruses...
There's always Linux, I'm just sayin'


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 5, 2010)

Reformat. Always works.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanx, but I fixed it thanx to you guys, cheers


----------

